# Cat has swimming lessons .....



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

I am amazed how they got Mog into the water to start with but its great they did or he may never have been able to walk again!

Swimming Lessons help Cat Mog walk again!


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Viki said:


> I am amazed how they got Mog into the water to start with but its great they did or he may never have been able to walk again!
> 
> Swimming Lessons help Cat Mog walk again!


 aww bless! why if he didnt swim he may not of walked again?


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess not! Lucky the Vet made the suggestion!! 



> Mrs Ashworth had been told initially that Mog would never be able to walk again, but a local Vet then suggested the swimming classes.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Same as humans hydrotherapy helps build up muscles in a non-weightbearing exercise I know it can work wonders with dogs never seen it used on a cat before


----------

